
5 Ways to Sharpen Your Ruby-foo - pius
http://www.igvita.com/2007/05/08/5-ways-to-sharpen-your-ruby-foo/
======
mhartl
Ah, he means _Ruby-fu_. The _fu_ in _x-fu_ is, AFAIK, based on the _kung-fu_
model. Its resemblance to the _fu_ in _fubar_ is (semi-)coincidental.

